# Truth Seeker



## Firemajic (Nov 5, 2015)

*Preacher Man..
can you save my soul
or is that bible just for show
tell me the truth.. I need to know

Preacher Man..
Heaven sounds like a cosmic place
where grief disappears without a trace
and there isn't any shame or disgrace

Preacher Man..
can I get forgiveness for MY sins
forget who I am and what might have been
start all over...be born again

Preacher Man...
telling heavenly lies!
Offering hope in disguise
the Devil lurks behind your eyes....
*


----------



## Nellie (Nov 5, 2015)

Firemajic, You've done it again....... while seeking the truth, you've told your version of the truth. Well done.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 5, 2015)

Nellie.. I hope this poem is not .. misleading in any way.. I have trouble expressing myself.. so.. I do believe in heaven.. and forgiveness.. all of that. BUT, I was writing about.. well... systematic religion and how some preachers preach what is right.. but they preach for ALL the wrong reasons... well... something like that...sorry I can't say it better... Thank you for reading this my friend...love you bunches.. thanks for understanding..


----------



## Nellie (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't find it misleading at all, Jul. I feel somewhat the same about religion and preachers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Nov 5, 2015)

Matt-23:23 Comes to mind. In fact, the whole chapter pretty much.* The scribes and pharisees were supposed to be the religious leaders... instead, they focused on money, and argued about pointless details and made a million unnecessary rules. They even had a 'law' about which way you could tie your sandals on the sabbath! Hah. 

And sadly, that continues to this day.

Well written, and true. Thank you for sharing this. 

*Although my favorite part is when he calls them the offspring of vipers. 

Edit: I don't know what my font did... but now the size looks weird. Oh well.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 5, 2015)

Ahhh... Crowley... Thank you... this is what I am struggling to say...Thank you sooo much, I appreciate..


----------



## Sonata (Nov 5, 2015)

I had to Google Matthew 23:23 as it is in the New Testament and I am an Orthodox Jew therefore know virtually nothing about the New Testament - and I was rather surprised at what it said.

Jul - I loved your poem even though it did not fit in with my faith and beliefs, so please forgive me for that.  I still loved it though and thank you for posting it.  Because I actually did understand what you were saying.


----------



## Doc Martin (Nov 5, 2015)

I read this first for the pleasure of reading a great poem. I read it again and felt the rebuke toward Preacher Man.


Very powerful.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 5, 2015)

Sonata... I appreciate your beliefs and respect them.. but, really--we are kindred spirits, right? We both have the same hope my friend...Thank you for understanding..

Doc.. Yeah... The Preacher Man... a fear broker, offering hope, but making it feel impossible for someone like me.. Thank you for your insight...


----------



## escorial (Nov 5, 2015)

the capital MY makes this a personal poem for me..


----------



## LeeC (Nov 5, 2015)

Wham, to me you nailed it Fire  Like on the res where the black robes tried to sway in playing on individual fears and desires as their culture sinned on. I'm not saying don't believe, but rather believe what you may with open eyes. I'll stop there before I unduly upset anyone. 

What a powerful piece, three times I've read it and can't see a flaw. Bravo


----------



## Sonata (Nov 5, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> Sonata... I appreciate your beliefs and respect them.. but, really--we are kindred spirits, right? We both have the same hope my friend...Thank you for understanding..



And I thank you for your understanding.  Yes I am Orthodox but I never have and never will push my ideas onto anyone.  Also I use my computer on the Sabbath which is not permitted but I am sure I will be forgiven for it because 26 hours of total silence is something with which I could not cope.  I cannot even go out as I am not permitted to use my electric wheelchair or my scooters where I live, so I use my computer.  No television or music though.

Kindred spirits - yes, I think so.  And I know that we both have the same hope/hopes.

Love you my dear friend.


----------



## Amnesiac (Nov 5, 2015)

Really enjoyed this poem!

Reminds me of the song, "This Is Gonna' Hurt," by Sixx A.M., the band formed by Nikki Sixx of Motley Crue.

The chorus:
"Listen up, listen up,
There's a devil in the church
There's a bullet in the chamber and
This is gonna' hurt!
Give it up, let it out
You can scream and you can shout
Keep your secrets in the shadows and
You'll be sorry..."

(Great song...)


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Nov 5, 2015)

I love this poem. For me it's about religion,  belief,  people, the world,  questions and maybe history repeating itself. 

Very well written, thanks.

As you may already know, the only true way is the way of the Ginger Jedi.


----------



## Josh Colon (Nov 5, 2015)

>>>
*Preacher Man...
 telling heavenly lies!
 Offering hope in disguise
 the Devil lurks behind your eyes....*
>>>

I liked this.  Especially the last stanza.
I see most organized religions as being self serving.  Maybe I'm just cynical.  But when the top religious leaders live like royalty with servants etc. etc.
Anyway, I liked this one.
Josh.


----------



## LeeC (Nov 5, 2015)

Josh Colon's comments brought to mind why to me your piece had so much impact. You so succinctly and eloquently conveyed what I earlier said about everyone being free to believe what they may, hopefully with their eyes wide open. Your words fully brought out the questioning quality of common sense, exemplifying how a few reasoned words can poke holes in a volume of rhetoric. What Josh's words specifically reminded me of is :
“_Success, like war and like charity in religion, covers a multitude of sins._”  ~  Sir Charles Napier


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 5, 2015)

Escorial.. I am glad you understood why I capitalized "MY"... thank you..

Lee.. Both of your comments spoke so eloquently to me and helped me realize what I was trying to say.. you expressed it so well.. and helped me sort out and understand my inner chaos...it feels like salvation is really only for those who are worthy...the righteous few.. not real sinners...and you are right.. religion like many things, can be used to cover a multitude of sins.. Thank you for your clear insight.. 

Amnesiac...I agree.. fabulous song..

Arthur... thank you.. I so appreciate your comment..

Sonata... keep the hope alive... I love you too..

Josh... fabulous comment, thank you...

each response to "Truth Seeker" has been a huge help and comfort ... to know that I have been heard and understood means so much to me... thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 9, 2015)

Dear Firemajic. I would like to do something special with this poem of yours and am wondering whether you would give me permission to do so. 

With love - Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 9, 2015)

A message tells me that I posted my message twice. If that is the case, I offer my sincere apologies and would like to ask Admin to delete one of them, if that is possible.

Many thanks - Aquarius


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 9, 2015)

Aquarius said:


> Dear Firemajic. I would like to do something special with this poem of yours and am wondering whether you would give me permission to do so.
> 
> With love - Aquarius



yes, of course... Thank you..


----------



## Fats Velvet (Nov 9, 2015)

I really dig how direct the poem is.  I have one suggestion that might stick a finger right in the preacher's gut more aggressively.  Instead of opening each stanza with Preacher Man, why not cap off the end of each stanza?  It's your call of course.

Can you save my soul
is that bible just for show?
Tell me the truth.  I need to know 
Preacher Man

Heaven sounds like a cosmic (maybe something a bit more relevant than "cosmic") place
where grief disappears without a trace
and there isn't any shame or disgrace, Preacher Man.

can I get forgiveness for my sins
forget who I am and what might have been
start all over, be born again, Preacher Man?

telling heavenly lies!
Offering hope in disguise
the Devil lurks behind your eyes
Preacher Man.

This poem has an almost folk-song quality to it.  Nice work.


----------



## LeeC (Nov 9, 2015)

Fats Velvet said:


> Heaven sounds like a cosmic (maybe something a bit more relevant than "cosmic") place


I'm no poet, but maybe, "Salvation sounds like a heavenly place"

Just a thought, but maybe redundant to another ear.


PS: this piece really sticks with me


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks Fats.. I like your suggestions.. moving the "Preacher man" line down to the bottom adds a different vibe to the poem... fabulous crit.. Thanks for reading and commenting...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 10, 2015)

This is like the lyrics to an extremely catchy song, but with more poise and grace!

Good work, Firemajic! You never fail to impress!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 12, 2015)

Daniel, your comments are a poetic pleasure! Thank you for reading and commenting, I appreciate..


----------

